# CNx30 fake Canon Camera



## PASM

Photo: j.jason12

_Optical Lens 3D

I've always considered Canon to be a good brand, but what made me decide to splurge the dollar or two I spent on this camera was that it had an optical lens. Real professional photographers will tell you that having an optical lens is really important. What appears to be a UV filter protecting the lens is a disc of clear polystyrene.
_


----------



## Derrel

Now that is one sweet Canon!!!!


----------



## PASM

I'm considering getting one as a back-up for my Holga.


----------



## Derrel

Frankly, I would hold out for the newer version with the "Genuine Optical Lens"....the older, plainer version with the standard "Optical Lens" was an okay shooter, but the newer model with the updated "Genuine Optical Lens" nomenclature generally brings another fifty cents to a dollar more at Goodwill, Value Village, or Red,White &Blue Store outlets, which is the main market for these sexy beasts. A few years back, in the 1990's, this type of camera was often included with a magazine subscription or with some piece of crap home appliance sold off of a late-night television commercial. Some of the better models included such niceties as a "genuine optical viewfinder", "real knob-wind film advance", "an all-glass lens", and were sold as "genuine 35 millimeter cameras".


----------



## o hey tyler

Ah, ****. I'd KILL for an optical lens.


----------

